# Vista und win 2000 Lan Netzwerk über Router



## wackaman (9. Mai 2007)

Ich bin ja sowas von neu hier, aber ich hoffe lange hier zu bleiben und auf gegenseitige Hilfe.

So kommen wir zum Thema:

Ich habe einen PE III 500 in einem MSI Barebone als Server laufen, der auch die ganze Zeit online ist.
Verbindung hat er intern und ins Netz über Lankabel über den Router Speedport W900V

An dem ist auch mein MM PC PE D 965 Extrem am Lan angeschlossen.
Beide gehen über den Router ins Internet.
Nur die Freigaben beim Vista krieg ich nicht hin.
Ich beschreibe meine Vorgehensweise mal etwas ausführlicher, falls einer ein ähnliches Problem hat.
Die Freigabe beim 2000er war simpel:
Beide Rechner bekammen die selbe Arbeitsgruppe.
DHCP Im Router ausgeschaltet.
Beide Rechner haben eine feste IP letzter Block 10 Ziffern auseinander.
Firewall beim 2000er ist Sygate auf Durchsuchen meiner FReigaben und Freigabe erlauben eingestellt.
3 Partionen Freigegeben mit Berechtigungen für jeden.
Unter Vista dann über das Menü Extras mit den Netzlaufwerken verbunden.
Geht einwandfrei.
Auch der Drucker freigegeben, sowie die Eumax Telefonanlage zum Faxen von beiden PC.
Nur die Freigabe von Vista zum Win 2000 rechner geht nicht, da mir dafür "Rechte" vom 2000er PC aus fehlen.
Die Freigabe im Vista sieht so aus:
Netzwerk 3 Zugriff Lokal und Internet
Netzwerkerkennung An
Freigabe An
Freigabe von druckern An
Kennwort geschützte Freigabe des Öffentlichen Ordners Aus
Kennwortgeschützte Freigaben Aus
Freigabe von Mediendataien An

Dennoch meldet mir Windows 2000 ich habe keine Rechte auf Vista.
Sehen tue ich ihn.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Noch was, kann ich meinen Drucker Scanner Center Brother DCP 115 auch den Scanner über Netzwerk ansprechen? Ist über USB am Server.
Im Router ist der Win 2000 Rechner auch als Server in Nat mit der festen IP eingerichtet.

Freue mich schon auf Eure Hilfe, komme nämlich nicht mehr weiter,


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo. erstmal eine allgemeine Anmerkung: Meiner Meinung nach ist Sygate ein potenzielles Risiko, da die Entwicklung der Firewall eingestellt wurde.

Nun zu deinem Problem: 

Versuch doch einfach mal für einen Ordner (testweise) eine erweiterte Freigabe einzurichten. evtl. hilft das ja. 
Welche Version von Vista verwendest du denn?


----------



## wackaman (10. Mai 2007)

Windows Vista Home Premium.
Nicht ganz unrecht hast Du.
...aber auch nicht unbedingt Recht.
Sygate wurde von Symantec aufgekauft, da Sygate......... kennt wohl jeder....
Allein taugt keine Firewall was.
Die Summe der Sicherungen macht es.
Ich stelle mich da sogar mit meinem Win 2000 Server zur Verfügung.
Der ist nicht Hackbar, selbst wenn ich meine Externe und Interne IP bekanntgeben würde.
Wer an diesem Test, sagen wir am Samstag teilnehmen will...
Bitte PN oder ICQ
Sygate ist besser und sicherer als manche denken.
Sicher, so richtige Freaks und Könner hacken sogar die digitale ID von Prinzenrolle.
Aber egal.
Lets Test again.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Tatsache ist, dass Symantec die Entwicklung von Sygate eingestellt hat :/


----------

